

ICANN had no role in seizing torrent domains - treitnauer
http://domainincite.com/icann-had-no-role-in-seizing-torrent-domains/

======
iwr
Is this correct: "under the Patriot Act, GoDaddy and Verisign would not be
allowed to admit involvement if they were requested so by the agencies in
charge of the supposed domain seizure"?

~~~
wmf
The PATRIOT act allows pretty much anything. In the case of a .com domain,
there are only two parties that could possibly modify it (the registry or the
registrar) so such a gag order is fairly pointless. People talking about ICANN
modifying .com domains just don't understand how DNS works. (Although there's
not much difference between ICANN and VeriSign — they're both The Man.)

